
Developing a multi-platform screen recorder: JavaFX or C++? - malisezer
I am planning on developing a screen recorder for my e-sports based startup. The recorder is supposed to run in the background and record moments from a game upon the press of a button. I am not sure what would be the right language for this job. Any help ?
======
jmnicolas
C++

\- You can't expect people to have a JVM on their computer and bundling it
with your program is going to increase the size of your exe (not everybody has
high speed Internet).

\- If you want to expand on mobile devices (which you should), I don't think
there's an easy way to have a Java program run on iOS

~~~
hohonuuli
For mobile see
[http://gluonhq.com/products/mobile/](http://gluonhq.com/products/mobile/)

